# Hedgehog Graphic Art



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

So, a friend of mine is a graphic artist for the Army, and she's pretty **** good at it. A while ago (December) I asked her to do a version of a picture of Reginald so I could give it to Maggie as a gift. She was a little busy at the time, but got back to me.

Here's the original. 









Here's her version.









This is Reginald investigating.

"I don't know if I'm okay with this."









"I'm only here because I get mealworms out of this.


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

Cool picture. Your friend did a nice job!


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I should be so lucky to have 1/10 of that talent! Such a gifted person!!!!!!!


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

I will be sure to pass that on to both the artist and the hedgehog.


----------

